# Beef Stew...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope my wife does not find out about Jenny. She had my attention at the 48 second mark in the Video...










https://www.jennycancook.com/recipes/beef-stew/


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Beef Stew*

Time for Stew!!!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Float some dumplings in there.


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

What time is dinner????


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Man that looks awesome


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

The Hired Hand said:


> Float some dumplings in there.


not that it doesn't look delicious like it is, but the dumpling comment got me to thinking about covering the top with biscuits and baking in the oven for awhile. sort of a biscuit crust.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

My Wife Swears that I was Calling out to Jenny in my sleep........ Had to buy 2# of Stew meat today as cover........ Stew is in my future soon......


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, looks good!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Time for Stew!!!


 

Snagged Line, your recipe looks very much like mine including the cast iron.


Two exceptions are: 



I use about ½ pkg (1oz) of Mamma Sita’s Caldereta Spicy Sauce Mix.
What’s in the green can? I don’t believe I’ve seen that. Would you mind enlightening me?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Red said:


> What’s in the green can? I don’t believe I’ve seen that. Would you mind enlightening me?



Olive oil from Shoreline Food Store just down from Joe Patties. Good stuff, reminded me I need to restock!


Looks delish Dennis!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It's about to get serious...... I scored myself a 14" Wagner Cast Iron Skillet today at the Flea Market......No more splitting up Batches in separate Skillets...... Got to get it seasoned up and Blacken a Redfish soon......


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmmm, hot bowl of stew on a col... errr... warm February day.
Looks yummy, I may thaw some venison stew meat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty Fine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty Fine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ you can say that again!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I do believe that is enough for me...what’s the family gonna eat?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Gettin close to some Beef Stew weather......


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Might just have to make some today 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jjam said:


> Olive oil from Shoreline Food Store just down from Joe Patties. Good stuff, reminded me I need to restock!
> 
> 
> Looks delish Dennis!


Only olive oil allowed in my house.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Only olive oil allowed in my house.





Still can't believe you are a vegan!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Done









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Back at it !!!*

Decided the Stove needed to get spattered and trashed, so I did what I could...... Waitin to drown the veggies......


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want to call Jenny her number is...... 867-5.... I forget the rest.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

309


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Me and Forrest Gump...................................Can't Get Jenny out of our Minds.............................................Gotta See Her Soon.........Gathering Stuff for Our upcoming Date. Must Distract the Wife....


----------

